
David’s Ankles: How Imperfections Could Bring Down the World’s Perfect Statue - todayiamme
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/08/21/magazine/davids-ankles-how-imperfections-could-bring-down-the-worlds-most-perfect-statue.html?_r=1&referer=http://lm.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2016%2F08%2F21%2Fmagazine%2Fdavids-ankles-how-imperfections-could-bring-down-the-worlds-most-perfect-statue.html
======
detaro
previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12306562](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12306562)

------
ggambetta
The "clueless tourist" anecdote at the beginning reminds me of a time I agreed
to meet a friend in Florence. We agreed to meet "at the David" \- I was
thinking the one in Piazza della Signoria.

It turns out there are not two, but three Davids in Florence. The one in the
Piazza, the one in the Galleria, and a third one in Piazzale Michelangelo,
made of bronze.

~~~
afarrell
I've actually found [http://what3words.com/](http://what3words.com/) useful
for avoiding this, but you need to know that they know about the app first

------
noobermin
Suggestion: when we submit articles, can we submit the non-mobile versions? If
you're on mobile, I'd assume that the browser would request the mobile version
anyway if you attempt to load the full version.

------
sdrothrock
I saw this previously posted on HN, and when there was news about the
earthquake in Italy, my first (somewhat callous) thought was "What about
David?" since I'd just read the article recently.

------
2opdude
Nothing lasts forever. I assume they would have laser scanned David by now and
could 3D print other ones if required.

